# LDI 2008 Vegas anybody?



## gafftaper (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I just got my tickets booked tonight to Vegas for LDI. Anybody else going or thinking about going? It would be fun to have a little CB convention while we are there. If you are thinking about it and not sure let this be your excuse to go.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 23, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ...If you are thinking about it and not sure, let this be your excuse to go.


If you are not thinking about it and are sure, let this be your excuse not to go.

LDI 2008, Las Vegas, Oct. 20-26.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope to be making it out...but I'll have just been there the week before for my mother-inlaws b-day....and I may have a tech that weekend...


----------



## len (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm absolutely going, but not sure for how long. Might just be 24 hours. I'm only going for the exhibit floor. I may not even get a room.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey I'll actually be in the country. I figured it wouldn't fall on my break cause that would be convenient. The registration form isn't a happy camper can you give a general idea of ticket prices?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 23, 2008)

In previous years, certain friendly manufacturers have offered free "Exhibit Hall only" passes, a $60 value. *cough*

Complete Conference Pricing here.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 23, 2008)

Try this link for a free exhibit hall pass.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd like to go, but I'll be languishing on a South Pacific Island (Huahine, I think) about that time. Yea, I know you're all feeling my pain...


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, as a poor college student not in a theatre program... no. And as an under-21 person, Vegas, well is there any need to finish this sentence???


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> In previous years, certain friendly manufacturers have offered free "Exhibit Hall only" passes, a $60 value. *cough*
> 
> Complete Conference Pricing here.



That's the exact registration form that didn't like me and why I asked about pricing.


----------



## Saunier (Jul 23, 2008)

My dad and I are thinkind about going. I help a lighting guy in WV and he said he could hook us up with some backstage passes! o yeah


----------



## Stoldal (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep, i am going too, it is in walking distance from my dad work.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 23, 2008)

porkchop said:


> That's the exact registration form that didn't like me and why I asked about pricing.



Exhibit hall is $60 before August 19th, and $70 afterward. I thought they were giving out free passes through that link until August 1st. I used that link about two weeks ago and it worked for the free pass. Try that link on another browser maybe. If that doesn't work you might drop a PM to some of your CB friends to see if they can get you a free pass.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 24, 2008)

i would go but i have an australian event to go to, called Entec.....OH WHAT THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN . oh darn


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 24, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> i would go but i have an australian event to go to, called Entec.....OH WHAT THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN . oh darn



Well then hop a plane and come on over.


----------



## Ross (Jul 24, 2008)

No LDI this year, but my TD has been talking about a trip to USITT next year as well as talking to the GM about paying for it.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 24, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Well then hop a plane and come on over.



Money, doesn't grow on trees.

edit: plus the money can be better spent donating to controlbooth.com


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 24, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Money, doesn't grow on trees.



That's too bad. It grows on trees in the northern hemisphere... I suppose you don't have small change bushes down there either?


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 24, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> That's too bad. It grows on trees in the northern hemisphere... I suppose you don't have small change bushes down there either?



That's it. I'm moving to the west coast...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 26, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> Well, as a poor college student not in a theatre program... no. And as an under-21 person, Vegas, well is there any need to finish this sentence???



As someone who lives here, you only need to be 21 if you want to drink or gamble. Fortunately there are more things to do in Vegas these days, so you are no longer limited to those activities (but I think it's worth a visit once you are :^). 

On the other hand, if you aren't in a theater program and are not looking to be in the live entertainment industry, then I can understand saving the money. If you do want to work in live entertainment, I highly advise going if you can (been doing so for the last 10 years or so).


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 27, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> On the other hand, if you aren't in a theater program and are not looking to be in the live entertainment industry, then I can understand saving the money. If you do want to work in live entertainment, I highly advise going if you can (been doing so for the last 10 years or so).



Have to agree. There isn't a better way to have the chance to see, touch, and learn about all the latest high tech toys than LDI. It's unbelievably HUGE. I went 2 years ago. The exhibit hall is open three days. I didn't finish seeing all the exhibits until mid morning on the third day... its amazing. Coming from a typical educational/community theater experience. It was mind boggling to see everything LDI has to offer for the first time. Sort of like the first time I took my son to "Toys R Us".


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 27, 2008)

<Warning: slightly off-topic> Who knew?, there's an LDI of sorts specifically for the HOW crowd, held this year in the capital state of mega-churches, Texas, 11/5-7/08. Worship Facilities Conference & Expo. 

Although LDI is fine and fun, in the past (before LDI existed) I've found USITT's conferences to be more educational, as they are aimed more toward theatre. The fact that the USITT Conference (Cincinnati, 2009!) moves each year, instead of just playing Las Vegas and Orlando, is a big plus also.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 28, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Although LDI is fine and fun, in the past (before LDI existed) I've found USITT's conferences to be more educational, as they are aimed more toward theatre. The fact that the USITT Conference (Cincinnati, 2009!) moves each year, instead of just playing Las Vegas and Orlando, is a big plus also.



Good point. USITT is like going to the coolest class on campus while LDI is more like being left to wander the candy store. USITT has a ton of classes and a smaller but still good show floor. I believe USITT is substantially less expensive too. If you want to take a bunch of classes at LDI you'll go broke fast. 

On the other hand you can't job shadow a crew member during a performance of KA at USITT or hang out with Derek and Gaff!


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 28, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> On the other hand you can't job shadow a crew member during a performance of KA at USITT



Best way to lose five pounds in one night that I can think of.


----------



## len (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: vegas wedding*

I was going to spend the whole weekend, but I likely have a show Saturday. Is it worth coming out for 24 hours? Since my time is limited I plan on staying on Paradise right across from the convention center.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: LDI*

(Note: post above moved from "vegas wedding".)


len said:


> ...Is it worth coming out for 24 hours?...


 As one who attends LDI every two years, I'd say no--plan on gorgeous downtown Cincinnati for USITT in March 2009 instead.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 29, 2008)

Only been once before. It took me all day Friday, All day Saturday, and several hours on Sunday to see the exhibit hall.

If you are only interested in seeing a few specific vendors then I suppose you could see what you want in one day. But you'll miss most of it.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 29, 2008)

It is on like Donkey Kong! I'm in for the KA class, and going to see the Fisher boyz on the show floor. And CM. And Branam. And Foy. And whoever else I can't think of right now.

If you're under 21, and looking for non-LDI stuff to do:
Vegas has HELLA public skateparks. Concrete. Huge. Open 24/7. FREE! I cannot tell you how much I miss them. Anthem makes the old Del Mar park in SoCal look like preschool. Dear lord...
Also, there's one indoor park: SkateCity Indoor Skatepark - Las Vegas, Nevada or search for them on myspace.
TONS of rock climbing out at Red Rock, pending development for housing. 
Mt. Charleston, go mtn. biking. Or out around the lake.

See you there kidz!


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 29, 2008)

Just to let you know plans are now in the works for a CB get together at LDI on Friday night. We'll meet at like 6pm at a secret location. More info will follow from Derek as we get closer. If you are making plans for Friday night, buy tickets for the later show so you don't miss the CB gang. 

Also don't forget to buy a CB shirt to wear on the exhibit hall floor!


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 29, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> As someone who lives here, you only need to be 21 if you want to drink or gamble. Fortunately there are more things to do in Vegas these days, so you are no longer limited to those activities (but I think it's worth a visit once you are :^).
> 
> On the other hand, if you aren't in a theater program and are not looking to be in the live entertainment industry, then I can understand saving the money. If you do want to work in live entertainment, I highly advise going if you can (been doing so for the last 10 years or so).



Maybe in a few years I'll have enough to be able to come... I'll start saving those pennies I find in the Laundry Machine or something...


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if I will be going this year. If I do, it would most likely be a day trip. My money is most likely going to USITT this year. Since this will be my second year of grad school, I feel my money would be better spent starting a job search making contacts at USITT.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 31, 2008)

bdkdesigns said:


> I'm not sure if I will be going this year. If I do, it would most likely be a day trip. My money is most likely going to USITT this year. Since this will be my second year of grad school, I feel my money would be better spent starting a job search making contacts at USITT.



Sounds like a very wise move to me.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 1, 2008)

For those planning on attending, Steve Shelley has some excellent tips on Attending Theatrical Conventions on the Field Template website.


----------



## dannyn (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be attending this year.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 1, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Just to let you know plans are now in the works for a CB get together at LDI on Friday night. We'll meet at like 6pm at a secret location. More info will follow from Derek as we get closer. If you are making plans for Friday night, buy tickets for the later show so you don't miss the CB gang.
> 
> Also don't forget to buy a CB shirt to wear on the exhibit hall floor!



Well, I'll be at LDI, but the get together will most likely be out for me since I will be working until 11:30. Hope to run into several of you guys anyway!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like we need everyone to purchase some CB gear to be identifiable on the show floor.


----------



## kiilljoy (Aug 3, 2008)

I want to go really badly, but I don't think I can afford it. Be nice to go to Vegas again, now that I'm legal...


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 5, 2008)

Link to complimentary Exhibits Only pass. Naturally, I would be sent this, having registered for the show in March!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 6, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Link to complimentary Exhibits Only pass. Naturally, I would be sent this, having registered for the show in March!



You didn't actually pay now did you? The only time I have paid was to take some of the classes (well, work paid once and the second time it was a gift).


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2008)

Ditto. (Added characters: No didn't pay, have never paid, but don't like feeling "obligated" to a manufacturer, so registered free during "pre-res" period).


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll be there. I'm just waiting on our accounting department to approve the expenditure before I register. Hopefully it will be within the next week.


----------



## thorin81 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am seriously thinking about going if my show does not interfere. I am supposed to be mounting Beauty and the Beast the week before Thanksgiving and just don't know if I will be able to make it work this year... Keep me posted about anything that may be coming down the pike!!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 23, 2008)

We are definitely planning an informal CB get together early in the evening on Friday night (right after the show floor closes). Early enough that if you want to just say hello and move on you will have plenty of evening ahead of you, others may want to hang out and talk about what a punk Hughsie is for a while over a cold beverage. Derek will be distributing secret information about the event when we get closer. If you are going to LDI, be sure to let it be known in this thread so that we know who to send the information about the CB Convention.


----------



## Charc (Aug 23, 2008)

I originally planned to attend, but college, shows, school, and all that jazz has gotten in the way.


----------



## LDTom (Aug 23, 2008)

I plan to be there for LDI on Friday thru Sunday. Might be driving or might be flying not sure at this point in time.

Will no more in September probably. XD


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 23, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> others may want to hang out and talk about what a punk Hughsie is


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't sweat it Hughsie. "Punk"'s NOT dead. 

(but don't be fooled...Good Charlotte's not punk. They're just Cheap Trick with louder guitars.)


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 2, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> I'll be there. I'm just waiting on our accounting department to approve the expenditure before I register. Hopefully it will be within the next week.



Okay, so it took me two weeks to get it approved, but I am now officially registered for LDI. I'll be taking a couple of classes while I'm there: _Ohm's Law and Order - Don't Let the Smoke Out: Essential Electrical Training_ and _Theatrical Special Effects_.

It should be fun. I'll see y'all there.


----------



## philhaney (Sep 2, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Okay, so it took me two weeks to get it approved, but I am now officially registered for LDI. I'll be taking a couple of classes while I'm there: _Ohm's Law and Order - Don't Let the Smoke Out: Essential Electrical Training_ and _Theatrical Special Effects_.
> 
> It should be fun. I'll see y'all there.



Don't forget SWAG for those of us who can't go.......


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 2, 2008)

someone should design a small little ID card like thing to print with the controlbooth logo on it. so you can be all identified out on the floor


----------



## Nikgwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> someone should design a small little ID card like thing to print with the controlbooth logo on it. so you can be all identified out on the floor



You kidding? This is the perfect opportunity for Dave to push his CB tees and caps! Gotta get me one of those....

If anyones interested, I posted a thread the other day to try and get some carpools organized. Here's the link: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/8835-gimmie-l-gimmie-d-gimmie-i.html

Nik


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 3, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Okay, so it took me two weeks to get it approved, but I am now officially registered for LDI. I'll be taking a couple of classes while I'm there: _Ohm's Law and Order - Don't Let the Smoke Out: Essential Electrical Training_ and _Theatrical Special Effects_.
> 
> It should be fun. I'll see y'all there.



I registered for the same class. I've heard mixed reveiws of it, but decided to go for it anyway.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 3, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> I registered for the same class. I've heard mixed reveiws of it, but decided to go for it anyway.



A little continuing education is always a good thing. Even if the course only covers information you already know, reviewing that information can help keep it fresh in your mind.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 4, 2008)

My thoughts exactly. Several of my co-workers have been studying to take the ETCP exam (at a time I unfortunately can't attend) so I figured this might be a way to brush up on some of the stuff I forgot (or never learned right in the first place). Time to get new batteries for the calculator!


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 4, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> My thoughts exactly. Several of my co-workers have been studying to take the ETCP exam (at a time I unfortunately can't attend) so I figured this might be a way to brush up on some of the stuff I forgot (or never learned right in the first place). Time to get new batteries for the calculator!



If I could, I'd take the rigging seminar too, but I can't as it overlaps the electrical seminar. I'll see you in class.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 4, 2008)

Just purchased my CB hat for LDI. It's a bit expensive when the tack on the shipping. But you will all be able to spot me. 

Best of all Dave gets a couple bucks out of it. Be one of the cool kids at LDI.


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 6, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Just purchased my CB hat for LDI. It's a bit expensive when the tack on the shipping. But you will all be able to spot me.
> 
> Best of all Dave gets a couple bucks out of it. Be one of the cool kids at LDI.



Maybe you should all chose a day to wear CB gear and identify yourselves as the hardcore geeks we are. (Oh wait, this is LDI... it's all hardcore geeks!)


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 6, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> Maybe you should all chose a day to wear CB gear and identify yourselves as the hardcore geeks we are. (Oh wait, this is LDI... it's all hardcore geeks!)



*Hey!* I resemble that remark!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 7, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> If I could, I'd take the rigging seminar too, but I can't as it overlaps the electrical seminar. I'll see you in class.



I've taken the rigging class a couple of times. I like the ones that are more hands on though (well, to be honest the last one I took from Jay was a condensed one day course, so that could have something to do with it). I had serious conflict of interest with this and the Hippotizer class.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 7, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Just purchased my CB hat for LDI. It's a bit expensive when the tack on the shipping. But you will all be able to spot me.
> 
> Best of all Dave gets a couple bucks out of it. Be one of the cool kids at LDI.


Well, I'll have to keep an eye out for you. It's official, I'll be at LDI Friday, Saturday, and maybe Sunday.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 7, 2008)

dvsDave said:


> Well, I'll have to keep an eye out for you. It's official, I'll be at LDI Friday, Saturday, and maybe Sunday.



Well now we've got ourselves a serious CB convention if Dave's going to be there too! We may need to get ourselves a room at the convention center!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2008)

So here's the list of CB members attending so far... please update your status. 


dvsDave
Gafftaper
Derekleffew
Ruinexplorer
Stoldal
What Rigger?
Dannyn
Cdub260
LDTom
NikgWolf
Kelite
RichMoore
and of course I'm assuming many of our ETC friends will be there

Posted as MIGHT be going...

Grog
Porkchop
Saunier
Len
Bdkdesigns
Thorin81


----------



## RichMoore (Sep 8, 2008)

The admin lady is working on my reservations as I type, so it looks like I will be making the event also. Looking forward to meeting those of you who will be in attendance and perhaps sharing an adult beverage or two.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2008)

We should see if we can reserve a large table in the TMB lounge for a while.


----------



## lieperjp (Sep 8, 2008)

Still no...

But here's to hoping LDI '09 will be in the Midwest...


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 9, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> But here's to hoping LDI '09 will be in the Midwest...


You may hope all you want, but even years LDI is in Las Vegas, and odd years in Orlando. The USITT Conference in March moves ever year, however. Cincinnati for 2009!


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hooray! My LDI credentials arrived today!

That must mean I'm going to Vegas at the end of October.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 10, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Hooray! My LDI credentials arrived today!
> 
> That must mean I'm going to Vegas at the end of October.



Got my LDI credentials yesterday. Unfortunately there's no mention of the special session at KA I paid $450 for. They DID charge my credit card. Kind of makes me a little nervous.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 10, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Got my LDI credentials yesterday. Unfortunately there's no mention of the special session at KA I paid $450 for. They DID charge my credit card. Kind of makes me a little nervous.



Look at the fine print on your badge. It just might be there as some innocuous looking abbreviation, probably in one of the bottom corners.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 10, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Got my LDI credentials yesterday. Unfortunately there's no mention of the special session at KA I paid $450 for. They DID charge my credit card. Kind of makes me a little nervous.



Just curious as to which KA session you paid for?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm doing "L33" the evening session where they assign you to a crew member then you follow them through their routine watching the first show from their work station backstage. 

"Whatrigger?" is doing the other one in the afternoon where they analyze the rigging system.


----------



## RichMoore (Sep 23, 2008)

OK, it looks like I am all good to go. LDI documents....airline reservations....hotel accommodations are all booked and confirmed. I will be staying at the Tuscany Suites. Anybody else going to camp there?


----------



## bdkdesigns (Sep 23, 2008)

I will not be attending this year. I got assigned to design a show that is in tech during LDI. I would have been allowed to go if I got the ETC scholarship but that didn't happen. I will be at USITT for sure though this year. Already have my flight booked.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 23, 2008)

*LDI Saturday Meetup*

Public Announcement! If you are going to be at LDI, we are having a CB Meetup at Apollo's Booth (booth location is #1138 http://www.ldishow.com/LDI08/Public/Floorplan.aspx) on saturday at noon.


----------



## lieperjp (Sep 23, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> You may hope all you want, but even years LDI is in Las Vegas, and odd years in Orlando. The USITT Conference in March moves ever year, however. Cincinnati for 2009!



That's awful... then I'll actually have to buy a plane ticket...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm posting this as a favor to one of the organizers of LDI:

Anyone looking for a free lunch at LDI? Actually you have to "sing for your supper" a bit.. we are looking for some volunteers to help out at the Live Design magazine booth during LDI...
October 24-26... we'll be happy to feed you lunch, offer you a 50% discount on our Projection Master Classes at LDI (October 21-23, including a ticket to the new Criss Angel show at Cirque du Soleil...) and you could sit in on a few conference sessions as part of the deal...

anybody interested or know of students (over 16) who might be interested, please email me.... [email protected]

Ellen Lampert-Greaux
consulting editor/conference director
Live Design/LDI
249 W. 17th Street
NY NY 10011
skype: elgreaux
cell +1 917 698 9890
[email protected]


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: LDI Saturday Meetup*


dvsDave said:


> Public Announcement! If you are going to be at LDI, we are having a CB Meetup at Apollo's Booth (booth location is #1138 LDI 2008) on saturday at noon.



Hey Keith, will there be Gum for everyone?


----------



## Light Tech Chris (Sep 23, 2008)

I am definatly going, I already have my hotel booked I am going with a sound Technician from the church I am a Lighting designer for and another Lighting guy I work with on freelance stuff.. maybe I will see alot of you out there!! Most likley you will catch 2 of us wearing alot of Harvest(Harvest christian Fellowship) gear which is the church we are looking into new products to hopefully rent or buy in the future.


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 24, 2008)

jeezus...i have a 9am start for my rigging 'class' on Thrs. that week. I may actually be in Vegas for over 24 hours without having a single beverage. I didn't even do that when I did live there!


(all those under age 21 should not consider the above statement as an endorsement of alcohol consumption. All those above 21 however, SHOULD!)


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 24, 2008)

What Rigger? said:


> jeezus...i have a 9am start for my rigging 'class' on Thrs. that week. I may actually be in Vegas for over 24 hours without having a single beverage. I didn't even do that when I did live there!



Yeah but there aren't many times you can have a fully legit, tax deductible, educational experience *IN A CASINO*. You can also have your beverage of choice in your hand within seconds of class being over.


----------



## LightStud (Sep 24, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> You can also have your beverage of choice in your hand within seconds of class being over.


Minutes perhaps, but not seconds, as the LVCC-South Hall is about as far away from the Hilton's casino (sans _Star Trek Experience_) as one can get. 

Most attendees mourn the fact that LDI-LV is no longer held at the Sand's Expo Center, adjacent to the Venetian and now Palazzo.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: LDI Saturday Meetup*


gafftaper said:


> Hey Keith, will there be Gum for everyone?



I'll do my best to accommodate all your dentists' worst nightmares....


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 24, 2008)

I am missing LDI this year, yet again, sure to tech. I will definately be going to USITT this year.

For all of those who will be attending LDI, ENJOY! I am envious.

~Dave


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 24, 2008)

LightStud said:


> Minutes perhaps, but not seconds, as the LVCC-South Hall is about as far away from the Hilton's casino (sans _Star Trek Experience_) as one can get.
> 
> Most attendees mourn the fact that LDI-LV is no longer held at the Sand's Expo Center, adjacent to the Venetian and now Palazzo.



Rigger and I are taking classes at KA on Thursday... so it is actually only seconds from class to a Bar and Casino.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 24, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Rigger and I are taking classes at KA on Thursday... so it is actually only seconds from class to a Bar and Casino.



Yep, there's a bar ajacent to the lobby of the theater. If you go out the back door into the casino, you are a few feet closer than that!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 30, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm posting this as a favor to one of the organizers of LDI:
> 
> ...



I just got an email today, all the voluteer positions are full.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 3, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> I just got an email today, all the voluteer positions are full.



Cool. I can now stop hiding behind this Genie lift, hoping no one will see me....


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 3, 2008)

Trying to update the CB members at LDI list: 

The following people are going:

dvsDave
Gafftaper
Derekleffew
Ruinexplorer
jonhirsh
Stoldal
What Rigger? 
Dannyn
Cdub260
LDTom
NikgWolf
Kelite
RichMoore
Light Tech Chris
Steve Terry 

Rigger's basically just in for a workshop on Thursday and will be leaving Friday afternoon... so good luck finding him at the show. 

If you are part of the ETC crew and will be there we would love to know who to look for beside Steve Terry. Also let us know if any of you are interested in socializing with us common CB folk. 

I'm moving the following people from might be coming to not coming. Let us know if you are coming so we can be watching for you. 

Grog12
Saunier
Len
Thorin81


----------



## nicsim (Oct 4, 2008)

I really wished i could attend, but i'm half way round the world and i'm fully booked for the rest of the year. Maybe next year.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 4, 2008)

From the _PLSN_ Classifieds section:*Cirque du Soleil conducting interviews for Technical & Stage Management Positions.*​ 
 Cirque du Soleil will be conducting interviews at LDI 2008 for our Technical & Stage Management Positions.

Are you attending LDI 2008 in Las Vegas?

Are you interested in the opportunity to work with Cirque du Soleil?

If you answered "yes" to both - submit your application for review. Interviews will be conducted on October 24th, 25th, and 26th. Interview times are limited, so if you are not contacted, please stop by our booth to talk to one of our representatives.

At LDI our recruiters will be on the lookout for a variety of technical/staging staff, particularly in the following areas:

Automation, Rigging, Lighting, Special Effects, Fluid Effects, Sound, Carpentry, Aquatic, Wardrobe, Props, Production & Stage Management.

Join Cirque and become involved in our shows and their every day technical challenges. Please apply online at Cirque du Soleil official website - Site officiel du Cirque du Soleil on SHO06337 to be considered for an onsite interview at LDI 2008.

The Talent Acquisition Team


----------



## jonhirsh (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be at LDI the Thursday till Sunday. Staying at the luxor. 
If anyone wants to grab a drink just let me know. 
JH


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't miss the public CB gathering Noon Saturday at the Apollo Booth. 


Also anyone just getting started on LDI, you can still get free exhibit hall passes through dealers. Barbizon is giving away free passes on their website.

This is the most current list of CB members who will be attending. Please let us know if you will be there too:

dvsDave
Gafftaper
Derekleffew
Ruinexplorer
Stoldal
What Rigger? 
Dannyn
Cdub260
LDTom
NikgWolf
Kelite
RichMoore
Light Tech Chris
Steve Terry 
jonhirsh
philhaney
BrianA

Grog12 is still in the maybe column.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see all you at the Apollo Booth! 

(I know what SOME of you look like, but am 'recognizably challenged' with others. Can you post a picture to assist? I have seen a few of your photos posted within another thread, but pix of everyone would be great.)


----------



## BrianA (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be there all week, and taking the "Ohm's Law" class as well. I'm relatively new to the board but maybe I'll run into some of you there.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll post a picture so you'll know who to look for while visiting the Apollo booth-


----------



## lieperjp (Oct 6, 2008)

Kelite said:


> I'll post a picture so you'll know who to look for while visiting the Apollo booth-



You won't be wearing your pirate costume?


----------



## Kelite (Oct 6, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> You won't be wearing your pirate costume?



RRrrrrrrr, it ain't a costume, matey!



Uh, no. I won't be.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 6, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Don't miss the public CB gathering Noon Saturday at the Apollo Booth.
> 
> Please let us know if you will be there.



I just registered online for an exhibit hall pass. At present, the plan is to drive out Sat. am, spend the day in the hall, and drive home Sat. evening.....

We shall see.....


----------



## jonhirsh (Oct 6, 2008)

Keith, 
I know you know what I Look like, but for the benifit of others... this is me. 

JH


----------



## Pip (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, I wish I could afford to go, time and money wise. Maybe next year...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 8, 2008)

philhaney said:


> I just registered online for an exhibit hall pass. At present, the plan is to drive out Sat. am, spend the day in the hall, and drive home Sat. evening.....
> 
> We shall see.....



Been there, done that (except from Phoenix). Get a good night sleep before, cuz you're gonna get worn out. The only reason to leave is that they close the hall and somehow missed getting invited to all the after parties.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 13, 2008)

philhaney said:


> I just registered online for an exhibit hall pass. At present, the plan is to drive out Sat. am, spend the day in the hall, and drive home Sat. evening.....
> 
> We shall see.....




ruinexplorer said:


> Been there, done that (except from Phoenix). Get a good night sleep before, cuz you're gonna get worn out. The only reason to leave is that they close the hall and somehow missed getting invited to all the after parties.




Slight change of plan. 

Mapquested driving directions, got the distance, calculated the cost of gas, was pleasently surprised.

Booked a room for Friday night at Circus Circus, so now I'll be driving out Friday morning, doing the exhibit hall for two days, and hanging out with the CB group on Saturday!

 Woot!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 13, 2008)

philhaney said:


> ...MapQuested driving directions, got the distance, calculated the cost of gas, was pleasantly surprised. ...


Although this site: Las Vegas Gas Prices - Find Cheap Gas Prices in Nevada says the current Vegas average is $3.251/gal, a select few are selling for $2.999/gal.

Glad you can make it.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 18, 2008)

Ack, is it next week already!? Time to warn my mail carrier of the extra catalogs he'll be carrying.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 22, 2008)

*See you at LDI!*

Hi gang, I just wanted to tip my hat as I head out for LDI in Las Vegas. I've asked for a little break from the action, so I won't be as prolific on the CB as usual. (Darn!) Instead, I'll be back Monday the 27th. 

For those of you that plan to stop by 
the Apollo booth #1138 at Noon (local time) Saturday, Oct 25th--​See you there!!!


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: See you at LDI!*

Enjoy a good time all of you folks going to LDI.

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: See you at LDI!*

Merging the above posts with the existing LDI thread.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 22, 2008)

For anyone trying to find me at LDI, here you go. 



Also hoping to cause a few nightmares for Hugie.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 23, 2008)

I won't be in CB gear at LDI (sorry) so here is what I look like...



Yes, I take the sunset with me wherever I go, and I'm looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay! I just met Gaff. Who's next? We'll see tomorrow. I love LDI if for no other reason than catching up with friends and meeting new people.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 24, 2008)

As the show is now open, closing this thread. Discussion can continue here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/theatre-management-development/9581-reports-ldi08.html.


----------

